# Drugstore shampoos?



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Thinking of giving up the salon shampoo...love it, but pricey. And now my kids are starting to use my stuff while they are in the shower and it's wasteful--I buy stuff for color treated hair, which they don't need, but of course young girls like to copy mom . 

So can you recommend a good drugstore brand? My hair is color treated and very fine--but I have loads of it. So it weighs down easily. haven't taken a look at the drugstore brands in such a LONG time there's got to be good, economical stuff out there...


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Pam which professional shampoo/conditioner are you using?


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Oct 21 2009, 10:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=842171


> Pam which professional shampoo/conditioner are you using?[/B]


have been using Joico K-pac shampoo & condish. Really like it a lot. When i got toward the bottom of the shampoo bottle recently, there was still enough for several more uses BUT one of my kids added WATER to it--and not just a little, lol. They shouldn't be using it anyway and I tell them so. But little girls just can't resist tinkering with mommy's make-up and toiletries. I give them their own to mess with but they still touch mine and think that I won't notice


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I use the Tresemme shampoo for color treated hair. I haven't used conditioner in years because I have thick fine hair and it just weighs it down. The Tresemme is $4 for a huge bottle and I've been happy with it. Just realized I pay more for the dogs shampoo than my own geez I'm a nutcase.


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

I also use Tresemme shampoo for color treated hair, i like it. They also have a matching conditioner.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (WoofLife @ Oct 21 2009, 12:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=842216


> I use the Tresemme shampoo for color treated hair. I haven't used conditioner in years because I have thick fine hair and it just weighs it down. The Tresemme is $4 for a huge bottle and I've been happy with it. Just realized I pay more for the dogs shampoo than my own geez I'm a nutcase.[/B]


I use Tresemme also and I love it. I also use the conditioner . My hair is very thick and with the round brush and the hot dryer it comes out beautiful .
It's about 5.49 here for the bottle. 4 bucks is cheap compared to that. I used to go to the salon EVERY week for a blow out, but now using the Tresemme I haven't went in months :biggrin:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

truth be told - I use two kinds of shampoo. I use 365 from WholeFoods and Suave. I have highlighted hair and I didn't notice a difference between these two brands and using the expensive stuff the salon gave me. The highlights have always lasted the same amount of time and they appear to be the same. I really like the 365 but we have the Suave in the guest bathroom (the one my younger sisters use a lot) and I have used it when we are out. 

For a while I loved Pantene but DH likes to shop at wholefoods so we now buy the 365.


----------



## lawgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

Okay, I have a great rec for you: I recently discovered the _John Frieda "Root Awakening"_ line, shampoo & conditioner. Mostly I just love it for the delicious smell, as it has a minty, eucalyptus, creamy fragrance. The shampoo is suitable for normal to oily hair, and the conditioner works well for me. I blowdry and flat iron often, and haven't had super dry ends in a long time. I have highlights too. You might like it, and for $6 it's a steal.

I also really love Aveda--which is not as expensive as the salon brands, but pricier than drugstore brands. It's available here in CVS so I get the Rosemary shampoo sometimes. I find that Aveda is super concentrated, so you use less.


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

Have you tried Avalon Organics from Trader Joes? I think it's around $5. Lawgirl, I think Aveda's ingredients are pretty good  
But the drugstore brands, along with the salon brands, (and pet shampoos that are not natural) can cause cancer and other disease. 

This was just in Mercola's newsletter today.
http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles...ur-Health.aspx#

I'm sorry to be such a drag  I know most people really don't want to hear this and I'm sorry if I offend anyone. I got a severe chemical overload years ago and just don't want that to happen to anyone else or their pets :heart:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

A few years back on the news they did a consumer report on shampoos. They tested several popular salon brands including one european brand that was outrageously expensive! vs several of the common drug-store brands. Pantene beat out the others by a long shot...even that pricey European brand.

They tested them 'chemically' and also had several volunteers use the products for their input on how they liked them. 

It was interesting that they said many of the pricier brands were 'favored' more for the fragrance than for the 'performance'.

I think Tresseme also has a good product line.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I used to love Pantene. With me though if I keep using the same shampoo over and over my hair doesn't respond (I don't know why) so I need to change every 6 months or so. Right now I have been using the Tresseme for about 2 months and I think it's great. We will see how the next 4 months go and if I need to change from that also. :biggrin:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm very allergic to formaldehyde, a VERY common ingredient in shampoos and conditioners. Formaldehyde is called PolyQuarternium (14 or other numbers). It's really unhealthy and probably helps hold color in. It's used in most nail polishes too. So, I have been using Freeman Shampoo and Conditioner which are good for color treated or regular hair. Delicious smell (mine is Papaya and Mango). Smells like a pina colada going on. But my hair looks and feels great and it isn't expensive at all. Sometimes on sale for $3-$4. I've gotten it at drug chains and supermarkets. You can see it on line. Packaging is very easy to spot. I love it and it's way healthier. Wondered about using it on Tyler. Have been told several breeders use Pantene on their fluffs since it's hair not fur.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Puppy Lover @ Oct 21 2009, 11:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=842538


> Have you tried Avalon Organics from Trader Joes? I think it's around $5. Lawgirl, I think Aveda's ingredients are pretty good
> But the drugstore brands, along with the salon brands, (and pet shampoos that are not natural) can cause cancer and other disease.
> 
> This was just in Mercola's newsletter today.
> ...


*Puppy Lover*: That is a great article and really something to consider. Thanks so much!

A few months ago I started using Wen by Chaz Dean and love it. It does take a little more time but I love the fact that it doesn't have harmful ingredients, chemicals, etc. It is also recommended for dogs.... (not the Tee Tree one though). I even take it to my hairdresser to use on me there.

http://www.chazdean.com/

If you end up wanting to try this, get the one that is the cleansing condidion, comb and DVD. The DVD really helps explain how to use the product correctly. 
QVC has great prices on the product line. The lavender version is heavenly ... the scent is wonderful.
http://www.qvc.com/cgen/render.aspx?qp=cla..._-WENBYCHAZDEAN


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Oct 22 2009, 09:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=842614


> QUOTE (Puppy Lover @ Oct 21 2009, 11:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=842538





> Have you tried Avalon Organics from Trader Joes? I think it's around $5. Lawgirl, I think Aveda's ingredients are pretty good
> But the drugstore brands, along with the salon brands, (and pet shampoos that are not natural) can cause cancer and other disease.
> 
> This was just in Mercola's newsletter today.
> ...


*Puppy Lover*: That is a great article and really something to consider. Thanks so much!

A few months ago I started using Wen by Chaz Dean and love it. It does take a little more time but I love the fact that it doesn't have harmful ingredients, chemicals, etc. It is also recommended for dogs.... (not the Tee Tree one though). I even take it to my hairdresser to use on me there.

http://www.chazdean.com/

If you end up wanting to try this, get the one that is the cleansing condidion, comb and DVD. The DVD really helps explain how to use the product correctly. 
QVC has great prices on the product line. The lavender version is heavenly ... the scent is wonderful.
http://www.qvc.com/cgen/render.aspx?qp=cla..._-WENBYCHAZDEAN
[/B][/QUOTE]

Those sound like GREAT alternatives to what I've been using.

I, too, have read up in the past about sodium laureth sulfate and steered away from it for a while. But then got sucked back in by the salon folks who insist that you need their products--especially if you are going to be using it on your color-treated hair that you spend good $ on, etc, etc.

Both my kids have scalp conditions, too. So the more gentle, the better. I don't know why I hadn't bee thinking of that...

When I wasn't working I colored my own hair and it was so-so. Now that I'm working it's one of my "luxuries" and I'm paranoid that I'll be spending money on color and then throwing it away by using products that don't maintain it well enough.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (camfan @ Oct 22 2009, 10:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=842630


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Oct 22 2009, 09:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=842614





> QUOTE (Puppy Lover @ Oct 21 2009, 11:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=842538





> Have you tried Avalon Organics from Trader Joes? I think it's around $5. Lawgirl, I think Aveda's ingredients are pretty good
> But the drugstore brands, along with the salon brands, (and pet shampoos that are not natural) can cause cancer and other disease.
> 
> This was just in Mercola's newsletter today.
> ...


*Puppy Lover*: That is a great article and really something to consider. Thanks so much!

A few months ago I started using Wen by Chaz Dean and love it. It does take a little more time but I love the fact that it doesn't have harmful ingredients, chemicals, etc. It is also recommended for dogs.... (not the Tee Tree one though). I even take it to my hairdresser to use on me there.

http://www.chazdean.com/

If you end up wanting to try this, get the one that is the cleansing condidion, comb and DVD. The DVD really helps explain how to use the product correctly. 
QVC has great prices on the product line. The lavender version is heavenly ... the scent is wonderful.
http://www.qvc.com/cgen/render.aspx?qp=cla..._-WENBYCHAZDEAN
[/B][/QUOTE]

Those sound like GREAT alternatives to what I've been using.

I, too, have read up in the past about sodium laureth sulfate and steered away from it for a while. But then got sucked back in by the salon folks who insist that you need their products--especially if you are going to be using it on your color-treated hair that you spend good $ on, etc, etc.

Both my kids have scalp conditions, too. So the more gentle, the better. I don't know why I hadn't bee thinking of that...

When I wasn't working I colored my own hair and it was so-so. Now that I'm working it's one of my "luxuries" and I'm paranoid that I'll be spending money on color and then throwing it away by using products that don't maintain it well enough.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I have highlights in my hair and the Wen works great... they key is to not use water that is too hot. In fact, my hairdresser had put in one highlight that was too wide and too light ... I hated it but using Wen ... it didn't budge. I ended up cutting it out!! :brownbag: 

I have scalp issues, too and love the Wen for that. I use their Tee Tree oil on my hair and scalp and leave it on all day on a day when I'm not going out. I don't know if it is a coincidence or the Wen but I just realized that my scalp issues are gone now.... whoa!

With QVC you can try it for almost a month and then send it back for a full refund if it doesn't work for you. I, at first, tried it once and thought I didn't like it... I then saw one of QVC's presentations of the product again and gave it another try .... this time for several days ... and I was hooked!


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

If you can find it in your area, I reccomend Aubrey Organics. Its a very good line of beauty care products, with no harsh chemicals. All natural, etc. Right now I'm using their Vitamin B5 hair gel, unscented lotion, and bath emulsion (kind of like bubble bath, but no bubbles, just a really nice earthy scent). I haven't tried their shampoos and conditioners yet, but I'm sure they're great too.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Oct 22 2009, 09:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=842614


> QUOTE (Puppy Lover @ Oct 21 2009, 11:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=842538





> Have you tried Avalon Organics from Trader Joes? I think it's around $5. Lawgirl, I think Aveda's ingredients are pretty good
> But the drugstore brands, along with the salon brands, (and pet shampoos that are not natural) can cause cancer and other disease.
> 
> This was just in Mercola's newsletter today.
> ...


*Puppy Lover*: That is a great article and really something to consider. Thanks so much!

A few months ago I started using Wen by Chaz Dean and love it. It does take a little more time but I love the fact that it doesn't have harmful ingredients, chemicals, etc. It is also recommended for dogs.... (not the Tee Tree one though). I even take it to my hairdresser to use on me there.

http://www.chazdean.com/

If you end up wanting to try this, get the one that is the cleansing condidion, comb and DVD. The DVD really helps explain how to use the product correctly. 
QVC has great prices on the product line. The lavender version is heavenly ... the scent is wonderful.
http://www.qvc.com/cgen/render.aspx?qp=cla..._-WENBYCHAZDEAN
[/B][/QUOTE]

I've been using Wen since last January and I have to say I so love it. My hair dresser tells me every single time I'm in her chair how great of condition my hair is in. I do the automatic delivery thing and skip the styling products and opt for 2 extra bottles of the cleansing conditioner. Each delivery lasts me about 6 months. I went from the Sweet Almond to the Cucumber Aloe this summer. I felt like my hair was too limp with all the humidity. But went back to the Sweet Almond this fall. I didn't notice the Lavender. I may have to give that a try. I did try the Sweet Almond on Zoe and Jett and liked it right at first, but then felt they looked like they needed a bath before the week was up. I have very fine hair but tons of it. And as I'm *cough* maturing *cough*, I'm finding my once stick straight hair is getting waves. With the Wen, it really helps to bring out the natural curl. I can't just let it 'air dry' like his infomercial says. It doesn't look like any of the models when it air dries. lol


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Oct 22 2009, 01:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=842698


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Oct 22 2009, 09:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=842614





> QUOTE (Puppy Lover @ Oct 21 2009, 11:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=842538





> Have you tried Avalon Organics from Trader Joes? I think it's around $5. Lawgirl, I think Aveda's ingredients are pretty good
> But the drugstore brands, along with the salon brands, (and pet shampoos that are not natural) can cause cancer and other disease.
> 
> This was just in Mercola's newsletter today.
> ...


*Puppy Lover*: That is a great article and really something to consider. Thanks so much!

A few months ago I started using Wen by Chaz Dean and love it. It does take a little more time but I love the fact that it doesn't have harmful ingredients, chemicals, etc. It is also recommended for dogs.... (not the Tee Tree one though). I even take it to my hairdresser to use on me there.

http://www.chazdean.com/

If you end up wanting to try this, get the one that is the cleansing condidion, comb and DVD. The DVD really helps explain how to use the product correctly. 
QVC has great prices on the product line. The lavender version is heavenly ... the scent is wonderful.
http://www.qvc.com/cgen/render.aspx?qp=cla..._-WENBYCHAZDEAN
[/B][/QUOTE]

I've been using Wen since last January and I have to say I so love it. My hair dresser tells me every single time I'm in her chair how great of condition my hair is in. I do the automatic delivery thing and skip the styling products and opt for 2 extra bottles of the cleansing conditioner. Each delivery lasts me about 6 months. I went from the Sweet Almond to the Cucumber Aloe this summer. I felt like my hair was too limp with all the humidity. But went back to the Sweet Almond this fall. I didn't notice the Lavender. I may have to give that a try. I did try the Sweet Almond on Zoe and Jett and liked it right at first, but then felt they looked like they needed a bath before the week was up. I have very fine hair but tons of it. And as I'm *cough* maturing *cough*, I'm finding my once stick straight hair is getting waves. With the Wen, it really helps to bring out the natural curl. I can't just let it 'air dry' like his infomercial says. It doesn't look like any of the models when it air dries. lol
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh, I'm glad you are liking it, too! Almost all the reviews on QVC are glowing! My hair is very fine and likes to mildly frizz. But with the Wen it is definitely smother and silkier. I do have to use a dryer and flat iron. I also use a little of the Wen oil to smooth it. I got the sample pack of all the choices and so far all have done just fine. I just like the lavender scent so much, so that is the one I have re-ordered.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Oct 22 2009, 06:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=842591


> A few years back on the news they did a consumer report on shampoos. They tested several popular salon brands including one european brand that was outrageously expensive! vs several of the common drug-store brands. Pantene beat out the others by a long shot...even that pricey European brand.
> 
> They tested them 'chemically' and also had several volunteers use the products for their input on how they liked them.
> 
> ...


I use Pantene and sometimes Garnier Fructiis. I would recommend Pantene for color treated hair although I don't need it yet ... probably soon though. I only have my hair body permed if we go on a cruise, so I don't go to the hair salon much. (I hate them anyway) However, over the years, I have been blessed to have the best hair stylist. (Arlene with Andrew Taylor) She told me a long time ago, that although the salons have so many shampoo's ... Pantene is very high on the list for being one of the best shampoo's. I use the Pantene Ice Shine, Full and Thick, and/or Clarifying ... but, they have so many shampoos for different types of hair, including color treated. I also like the Garnier Fructis.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Oct 22 2009, 07:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=842593


> I used to love Pantene. With me though if I keep using the same shampoo over and over my hair doesn't respond (I don't know why) so I need to change every 6 months or so. Right now I have been using the Tresseme for about 2 months and I think it's great. We will see how the next 4 months go and if I need to change from that also. :biggrin:[/B]


You are right, Andrea, about using a different shampoo every once in a while. When you were using the Pantene, did you use their Clarifying shampoo? It really works for me in making sure I don't get shampoo build-up ... or, whatever it is called.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I use a brand from Japan called "Nigelle AX" which is for color treated hair...it's _amazing_! It's not so cheap though and bought in salons but they do sell in now in the US....

but my most favorite drugstore brand that I always buy when I'm in the US or France is "John Frieda" (as it's not sold in mainland China). I think those products work great (for me). Plus you can get them specifically for either blondes or brunettes.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Check out this website - The best drugstore shampoos - It may answer your many questions.  

http://www.totalbeauty.com/content/gallery...gstore_shampoos


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

I just saw an infomercial last night for the Wen cleansing conditioner set. It looks wonderful. I have very fine hair and not a lot of it. I do highlight it too. I'm definitely going to try it. The special is just $29.95!

This is the website:
www.wenhaircare.com


----------

